

The End of Wikipedia - joop
http://thenextweb.com/2008/12/04/the-end-of-wikipedia/

======
thomaspaine
The headline is absolutely misleading, but maybe the author thought "Wikipedia
to Redesign Wiki-edit Page" wouldn't sound as interesting. Basically,
Wikipedia wants to make it simpler for people to edit the wiki. The author's
insightful commentary can be summed up as "Maybe you will think this is good a
good thing, maybe you won't. I don't know."

This article is simply terrible and to be honest, I've never read a good
article from thenextweb.com.

------
woodsier
What a dumb article. Please don't post this kind of crap to HN.

------
davidw
How about: The End of Sensationalist Headlines?

------
josefresco
speak softly and carry a big stick

in this case, the 'flag' utility is the stick

------
thenextweb
You mean "the end of thinking out loud?"

